# no puppy for me, absolutely devastated



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

First of all sorry if this is incoherent at all I am beyond upset and no one around me seems to really get it.

I was supposed to be bringing home a male puppy at the beginning of August, from a breeder I really liked and from 2 parents I really liked. The puppies were born last night and it seems 2 boys didn't make it. No puppy for me...

I know it is not totally healthy but I have put everything into looking forward to this puppy. After losing my Pal this fall I have been researching and preparing for this and it's pretty much what's kept me going. I have looked at a lot of rescues and shelters and haven't found "my dog" and so I decided on a golden puppy. Now my heart is set on it and although my life is stable and not really bad in any way I feel like this has been the one thing I've had to look forward to. 

This puppy would have come home with me the first weekend in August. I have August through October off from work and then I go back to work at a ski area. I had been looking forward to using that time off from work to focus 100% on training the pup and getting him ready to come with me to the mountain most days. The breeder will actually have one other litter who will be ready at the end of September, but I feel like bringing home a puppy at the END of September is going to make it really, really hard to have him old enough and fully ready for the mountain life. 

And although I have practical reasons for wanting to bring home a puppy earlier, I also feel like I just CANNOT wait. I'm sure some of you have felt this. It feels like I have waited so long already and I am miserable without a dog.

I am so upset about this that I have been crying all morning since I found out and I actually threw up which I have never done due to an emotional thing before.

I know there are some of you who have been through this before so maybe you can share what worked for you.

Also, if anyone knows of ANY breeder that they would recommend in the Washington or British Columbia or Oregon or Idaho or Northern California and so on area (as long as they would be willing to place a puppy in Washington) with puppies who will be ready soon I would love to hear your recommendations. 

I could take home a puppy as early as...well, now. Location is pretty irrelevant compared to the quality of the breeder. I am looking for a male, ideally with a mellower (for a puppy, obviously), even temperament. This dog will be my companion. He'll be well taken care of and spend most of his (winter) days frolicking in the snow at a mountain and nights curled up on my couch. 

I really appreciate the help in advance.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are not able to get the puppy you were hoping for. That being said, please don't give up hope that you can still have a Golden puppy in August. I wish I could help you with a breeder, but we are in the midwest. We found my Beau only a week before he came home. The family that was supposed to take him changed their mind. There is plenty of hope that you will be able to find the puppy that was meant to be yours and it sounds like he will be a very lucky dog.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry that you won't be getting a puppy from that breeder but there are more pups out there, you'll just need to look around. I know how you feel, though. When my first golden, Sasha, passed away I didn't want a pup at first but then when I was finally ready I couldn't find a breeder that had puppies available or a breeder that would sell to me because I had small children in the home. I finally looked in the newspaper and that's how I got Jack. I love my boy Jack.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

There is no better cure for what you are feeling, than puppy breath! Keep searching, but in the mean time go to a shelter or something similar and hold a puppy. Doing that has gotten me through some pretty tough days in my life LOL.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this 

I would like to offer one bit of advice. I know it's hard, but stick to your guns and your requirements concerning the breeder, parents, quality of said breeder and parents, etc... Right now is a tough time and it's easy to make a wrong decision.

Your pup is out there. Hang in there!



kira said:


> First of all sorry if this is incoherent at all I am beyond upset and no one around me seems to really get it.
> 
> I was supposed to be bringing home a male puppy at the beginning of August, from a breeder I really liked and from 2 parents I really liked. The puppies were born last night and it seems 2 boys didn't make it. No puppy for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

*HUGS* I am sure you are totally devistated. It's so hard. When my depression got so increadably bad, the only thing I had to hold onto was a puppy coming home. I had also picked out a mom and dad that I loved and _thought _the breeder I had chosen was a good one (oops). Well, Asia's pups were still born. I cried for days after finding out. 

Now I have Jake and all is well (after many other issues were resolved). It will work out. Things will get better. Find a way to fuel your search again. As everyone says, things happen for a reason, the whole door shutting and another opening etc etc... I believe those things are real. 

You will find the pup that is meant to be with you and you will find one soon. I will light a candle for you so that the pup you are meant to have can find his way to you soon  *HUGS*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Know that the pup that's meant for you is out there somewhere. This link might give you some breeders to research. Many of them have websites. Also, call your local GR club and check on their puppy referrals.

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this
> 
> I would like to offer one bit of advice. I know it's hard, but stick to your guns and your requirements concerning the breeder, parents, quality of said breeder and parents, etc... Right now is a tough time and it's easy to make a wrong decision.
> 
> Your pup is out there. Hang in there!


Yeah - it is definitely hard especially knowing that there are golden retriever puppies in the newspaper that I could take home today... I won't lie and say that it hasn't crossed my mind but in the end I don't think it would be worth it. I have put a lot of time and energy into researching and I will continue to do that.

Once it gets a bit later I will start calling breeders in Washington and BC. My puppy is somewhere.

I just wanted to say for the record, although I know I haven't mentioned the breeder by name, that I feel absolutely awful for her and I'm sure she is feeling as (or more) devastated about losing the puppies as I am. I would have no qualms about going on her next list if it weren't for the timing issue.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how far are you from Prineville OR? looks like you should go get both of these guys - 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13944652


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> how far are you from Prineville OR? looks like you should go get both of these guys -
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13944652


I just saw those guys on petfinder myself  Like I said location is not so much an issue as I have a vehicle and plenty of motivation! Unfortunately I cannot afford two pups at this point in my life. I will also admit to having my heart set on a young puppy... I have never had a puppy before, and while I loved my old dog to bits, "issues" and all, and would kill to have him all over again, I have looked forward to being able to raise a dog from puppyhood.

edit: rereading this post it sounds like I'm saying older dogs have issues and only puppies can be "molded". That's not what I meant at all. My Pal (in my signature ) was a wonderful dog and I loved him so so much. I could never take him to the mountain with me or let him off leash because he did not do well at all with other dogs. He just wasn't ever socialized by the family who had him as a pup. So many times I felt so awful that I couldn't bring him with me to work or let him run around at a park and wished that *I had had him as a puppy so I could have exposed him to other dogs*. That is more what I was referring to and I didn't mean for it to come out like it did.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, good luck. i don't believe that molding a dog only happens if they are puppies when you get them...


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Puppies*

Hi,

I just did a quick look on Canada's Golden Retriever Club. Coppermoon kennels may have a pup or two available the first week in August. They are also expecting pups July 4th. I have no idea about the kennel at all but thought you might want to check it out. They are in Alberta so they wouldn't be much further away than BC. Here is the website:

http://www.coppermoongoldens.com/

Good luck!

Susan


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, good luck. i don't believe that molding a dog only happens if they are puppies when you get them...


I think I need to clarify a bit as I feel I may have come across wrong. I think "mold" is the wrong word for what I meant. 

I adopted my dog Pal at about 9 years old. He hadn't had much training or socialization at all and he certainly demonstrated that no dog is ever too old to learn or be "molded". He learned sit and shake and became an amazing dog who was comfortable with being an inside dog around people. That said, there were some things that no matter how dedicated I was I could not help him learn. Being comfortable around other dogs was one of those things. He had never been socialized with other dogs and just did not know how to interact with them. In the 2 years we were together we had just started near the end to get to the point where we could walk with another dog if the other dog was very calm. 

I love older dogs and I feel awful that I might have implied that only little 7 week old puppies can be "molded" or taught or whatever you want to call it. That is not what I meant at all and I hope I haven't insulted anyone.

I would like a puppy. I have never had the experience of raising a puppy from 8 weeks. I have never potty trained a puppy (only done "refresher" housetraining with an older dog who'd been outside for years). Everyone talks about how amazing (and difficult and stressful and trying!) raising a young pup is. I would like to have that experience.

I'm really sorry if I came off wrong. Like I said I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so sorry. What a tremendous let down that must be. I would not deal well with that myself. Fingers crossed that you find your perfect puppy and soon.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

kira said:


> I think I need to clarify a bit as I feel I may have come across wrong. I think "mold" is the wrong word for what I meant.
> 
> I adopted my dog Pal at about 9 years old. He hadn't had much training or socialization at all and he certainly demonstrated that no dog is ever too old to learn or be "molded". He learned sit and shake and became an amazing dog who was comfortable with being an inside dog around people. That said, there were some things that no matter how dedicated I was I could not help him learn. Being comfortable around other dogs was one of those things. He had never been socialized with other dogs and just did not know how to interact with them. In the 2 years we were together we had just started near the end to get to the point where we could walk with another dog if the other dog was very calm.
> 
> ...


Kira
You certainly don't need to defend your wishes for a puppy. Older dogs and adolescent dogs need homes too but they are not right for everyone. I too have always had my dogs from pups and I love dogs as much as anyone on the website. I seem to enjoy the whole pup to adult experience with my pets, that does not make me a bad person, nor do you need to explain.....I get it perfectly!
Jerry and Harley

The local GR Club is always a good place to start, and stick to your research and your health standards.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Chuckanut right near you? I almost tried to bring home a special pup from them last year, but common sense won out when I realized that flying from Maine the opposite end of the country was very extreme, lol.

http://www.chuckanutretrievers.com/

They might at least have some litters in mind for you.

There's also Colorbook Goldens
COLORBOOK GOLDENS
Stacia White
[email protected]

I believe they have a litter in Washington, though I do not know any due diligence.
http://www.everythinggolden.com/tim_ex_groovy.htm

It probably won't make you feel one bit better, but this has happened to me three times over the years in various ways- either mom being bred but not getting pregnant or one an all girl litter when I had first pick boy. It is part of it, that Mother Nautre always has final say. I bet you will find a puppy soon. 

There are litter listings on Everythinggolden.com and Golden Retriever Weekly (GRWeekly.com)http://www.grweekly.com/webdata_pro/listing.html

Are you looking for more of a performance/highly active puppy or more of a best buddy or more of a show prospect. Do you have a specific dream as far as looks, color, gender etc?


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Chuckanut right near you? I almost tried to bring home a special pup from them last year, but common sense won out when I realized that flying from Maine the opposite end of the country was very extreme, lol.


They are and I will be giving them a call a bit later today 

Thank you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck with the phone call you'll be making this afternoon. I'm sorry you missed out on the pup you had your heart set on, a terrible loss for you and the Breeder. I missed out on the litter I was expecting to get a pup from when there was only 1 male and I was second pick male. I found Ike's litter and he's been a complete Joy. Your new Best Friend is out there waiting for you, you just haven't found each other yet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One more thought is to PM our member 3SweetGoldens. I think her Lexi puppies are all spoken for, but she knows the good folks at Chuckanut personally, and I bet can give you some very good advice about your area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do not give up hope. The same thing happened to us and the Dam almost died. I was so happy Morgan survived and we started searching for another puppy. We then found Tucker. He was almost a year old, but had all his clearances. We also could have had a puppy from this breeders current litter because two or three puppies were held back from buyers because they were being evaluated. Well, we passed the puppy test, but we came home with Tucker. Come to find out after all of this, his Dad was on television shortly after we brought him home and we were told to turn on the television to watch. What show? The Westminster in 2004! His Dad took BIB. So...good things come to those who wait. Hang in there...


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Are you looking for more of a performance/highly active puppy or more of a best buddy or more of a show prospect. Do you have a specific dream as far as looks, color, gender etc?


It actually does make me feel better to know that others have experienced this... I don't feel like the people around me in "real life" understand quite how devastated I actually am.

I am looking for a companion who is healthy with a stable temperament. I know that no puppy is truly "calm" and that is not really what I'm looking for even though words like mellow and even are what come to mind when I try to describe it... I want my dog to be adaptable to many different situations and to be able to just chill out when needed. I realize this is something that mostly comes with age and training, but I guess what I'm saying is that I would rather have a dog who is less goofy and playful but more able to go with the flow of activity and not get too excited or stressed out. When I say "mellow" I don't necessarily mean it energy or activity wise, but just able to have a calm mind and go along with whatever is on the schedule for the day. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey! Slightly good news. . ., lol. The Golden Retriever Breeders resource shows me some really great breeders in your area like Abelard. Turns out, Washington is full of pretty goldens. Your state is one I would love to see someday for real. I have been only to Seattle.

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/


Abelard Goldens
Deborah S. Blair
Burlington, WA
(360) 873-8941
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.abelardshowdogs.com

Duckabush Golden Retrievers and Rush Hill Golden Retrievers
Ellen & Scott Menshew
Port Angeles, WA
360-928-9455
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.duckabushgoldens.com
They have Reno, the sire of a really cute litter bred by a forum member here

Windrift Goldens
Debbi & Rick French
Olympia, Washington
360-866-0132
Email: [email protected]

Klasique Goldens
Sherry Chevalier
Arlington, WA
(360) 403-7901 
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.klasiquegoldens.com

Telcontar 
Holly Fitzhardinge
Poulsbo, WA 98392
360-598-3095
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://home.earthlink.net/~adubaker/


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear your news. That's very disappointing, however your puppy is out there and everything happens for a reason right? 
Here's a few links to some lists of Canadian GR breeders, although you will have to do your research on them as I'm only forwarding the links as a resource for you. 
http://canadiangoldens.com/page.cgi?page=breeders
http://www.grcbc.org/grcbc_breederslist.html (GR club of British Columbia)
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/golden/gr_breederlinks.htm#bc

Keep looking and please keep us posted after your phone calls!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry you're feeling like this. I know it's a harsh thing. I found Ori on an off chance too. I'm one of these mushy types who believe in fate with my animals, I haven't been proven wrong yet.

I was sure I wanted a pup, and I was sure of what I wanted. I looked in my local paper online, and found a family who had a litter of pups just out by the coast. I gave them a call from the nearest payphone, that's how sure I was. The puppies that were advertised though, were all gone, and I was devastated. However, they told me they had another girl who was due within the next week and they could give me a call if one was available, and actually asked if there was a specific gender or even shade I was looking for. I told them, and added I would also look into the runt of the litter if it was possible. Sure enough, two weeks later, they phoned me. It was a boy, exact shade, and he was the runt. (They were even born on Thanksgiving) I sent a deposit the next week, and they delivered him to me at 9 weeks old, happy, and the healthiest one in the bunch. We've been insperable since.

Besides fate, I believe that animals are meant to be with the owners/parents they are meant to be with. My Ori is my first Golden, and everything fell into place. I still had to wait another two months before I got to hold him, and that was after a decision that was made in an instant urge to look up pups that I wasn't planning to do until 6 months after, and I wouldn't have traded them for the world. 

Your puppy is out there, as other have said, Kira. He/she will find you, no matter what. And when it does, it'll be the most wonderful thing in the world as I'm sure you already can agree with. It's ok to feel sad that the pups you wanted didn't make it, it's ok to cry and get emotional about it, and it's understandable that you were getting you hopes up on them. I know I did before I got Ori, and went home in tears even though they had promised to call and let me know (at the time, I was even worried I couldn't afford the price of him...I made it happen.) I thought I'd missed my perfect window, and I was so wrong.

Try to keep your head up, and try to remember that when that special pup comes along, you'll be all the more in paradise for it's gift of love. Unfortunately, I'm in Australia myself, so I don't have any advice on breeders, but I hope my words can help you feel just a smidgent better.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

kira said:


> I just saw those guys on petfinder myself  Like I said location is not so much an issue as I have a vehicle and plenty of motivation! Unfortunately I cannot afford two pups at this point in my life. I will also admit to having my heart set on a young puppy... I have never had a puppy before, and while I loved my old dog to bits, "issues" and all, and would kill to have him all over again, I have looked forward to being able to raise a dog from puppyhood.
> 
> edit: rereading this post it sounds like I'm saying older dogs have issues and only puppies can be "molded". That's not what I meant at all. My Pal (in my signature ) was a wonderful dog and I loved him so so much. I could never take him to the mountain with me or let him off leash because he did not do well at all with other dogs. He just wasn't ever socialized by the family who had him as a pup. So many times I felt so awful that I couldn't bring him with me to work or let him run around at a park and wished that *I had had him as a puppy so I could have exposed him to other dogs*. That is more what I was referring to and I didn't mean for it to come out like it did.



What you are saying makes complete sense to me and is the same reason I had to have a puppy. You are making the right decision.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone so much for your help and support. It means the world to me right now.

I have just spoken with Brenda of Allsgold in BC. I don't think she has a website but I was hoping that anyone who knows her or any of her dogs could let me know what you think either here or via PM .


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,
I don't have any advice but I wanted to say I understand your anger and pain.
I lost my beloved 'Montana' and it took me about 6 months to realize that I needed to get another dog. I searched a long time for the right breeder and I was so worried that what happened to you might happen to me, I thought oh god what if there is not enough males.

I remember thinking I 'll just freak out if I don't get a puppy. I was lucky and I got one ( Finnigan) but if I had not I would have just lost it. 

I can't imagine the depression I would have been in.

So while I have no advice I do want you to know that what your feeling is something many feel and I am sorry people around you don't 'get it'.

I feel awful for you, I hope you find a puppy that you want very soon. I going to look here everyday to see if you got one!
hugs,
kooie


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Kira,
I I stated early in the PM to you about our situation with the puppies I am sorry and I hope you find the puppy you are looking for. I have been communicating with our breeder this morning by emal and I even called her. She is very saddened by this as well. I will be waiting for a puppy from her next litter. Which is due on Aug. 1st. Please keep me posted on if you find another puppy or not. I am sure your little boy is out there waiting for you somewhere. Let me know if I can help with your research in our area.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so sorry this has all panned out this way 

I had a litter all picked out that I wanted a dog from, and the breeder was willing to keep him until after I got back from holiday, we were all set to drive the four hours after school/work to go see them at 2 weeks old when we discovered the Mum was only 2 years old and wasn't hip scored as the breeder 'didn't think she really needed it'. I'd been looking at their photos for a week and a half and spoken to the breeder before, but when I asked about hip scoring she always said oh Dad's hip score is x x and Mum is fine, she never gave me the numbers because she hadn't done it. That broke my heart because I had been watching these puppies grow 

I felt just like you, NOW was the time and I couldn't wait because now was just right. A week later we heard about a young golden called Max in London who was 4 months and wanted a new home, the contact number proved false, but the next morning when looking my Mum found a litter literally an hour away from home. About 2.5 hours later after draining my bank account, buying some blankets/dog cushions and toys, I had my little Rupert!

It turns out the litter was advertised on the wrong website and in the wrong newspaper, it was total fate we found my boy. I know you must feel dreadful, but there is one special puppy out there waiting for you and it is just a matter of time before you find him!

I ended up getting Roo before my holiday, it was all totally out of the blue but everything has worked out so well. We were quite hasty in that we found and bought Roo within about 3 hours, but hip scores/eye certs/breeder reputation etc were all sorted and fine.

One of these pups just wasn't your boy, he is waiting for you, he just wasn't in that particular litter. Keep looking and I'm sure you will find each other before you know it 

Lily


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Kira
I am sorry to hear that you will not be getting that puppy as originally planned. But try not to despair. A little over a year and a half ago I was looking for a pup. My pup plans feel through about 4 times for various reasons, it was VERY frustrationg. But when I finally found her, or should I say she found me, it proved out to be she was the ONE meant to be. It will happen, you just can't force the issue. 
As for Allsgold, there are several members, some breeders from BC, that may know her. You may want to start another thread about breeders in the NW US and Western Canada to catch their eyes.
Good luck.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Best of luck! We've been on a waiting list before when the breeding didn't take. It is hard, but soon you will see the bright side of things! The perfect dog will come your way soon. Keep us posted - there are excellent resources around here that are well connected to awesome breeders all over the place! We are cheering for you.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

*hugs* I wish you lots of luck in your search! Did you even think to ask your breeder if she has any good friends with a litter right now? When I was searching for a breeder some of the ones I looked at even said that if it didn't work out they would refer.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

First, I want to say thank you SO much to every single person who responded to this post. You guys all helped me get through a really rough day and I appreciate all the time and energy you put into helping me find people to get in contact with and just helping me get through it.

Like so many people said, I think it really has turned out for the best. I called Brenda from Allsgold and she has a 9 week old male who sounds like exactly the dog I am looking for (big, blocky, and mellow!). He is out of Taffy's Ever Revi At Allsgold and Can Ch Allsgold Play it Again. I have heard great things about her dog and will probably be bringing him home tomorrow. I promise to post pictures


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I am so happy for you!! I cannot wait to see pictures!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Handy 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

*A couple of leads*

Kira,

I just found my puppy after 4 mos and three disappointments. I have a few leads.

I would check with Debbie Berry - Sunshine Golden retrievers. She is in Dexter OR. She has high standards for her homes. She requires that her dogs are kept active.

Here is part of her e-mail to me from 5/4/09...
Fannie was bred two weeks ago and Bonnie will be bred towards the end of this week. You can view Fannie's pedigree and photo
online at:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=141234
Here is the father (Rourke) of Fannie's pups:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=45762

 Bonnie will be bred this week sometime as she is in season now. You can view Bonnie's pedigree and photo at:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=181524
Here is the father (Kolby) of Bonnie's pups:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=260885

The above litters will be born towards the end of June and beginning of July. This means puppies that will be ready to go to new homes in the middle of August.

Sunshine Goldens
www.sunshinegoldens.com


There is also a litter in Houston 6.5 wks old and the breeder will ship. Rebecca McKee *[email protected]*
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=150894

Do your own background checks etc.

Gary


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, Congratulations and nice work. I bet you'll have a gorgeous puppy to show us by tomorrow night!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kira pm'd me yesterday as Asia is an Allsgold dog. I told her to snatch up this puppy quick and am so glad she is going to get him today. Brenda is a wonderful breeder with a great reputation and now Asia will have another cousin to join the others on GRF. Yippee and congrats Kira!!!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah Kira!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Way to go! You see some things are just meant to be. I'm sure you're going to be very happy! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful news!!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I just read this entire thread, and it went from very sad - to very happy!! I am so glad you will be picking up your boy today - please post lots of pictures!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is so wonderful! I've been following this thread closely and am so happy for you. We can't wait to see pictures. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

So happy for you - but you have to believe there was a reason for this although you may never know what it was. All my best to you and your new puppy! Can't wait to see the much anticipated furball!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I am starting to get nervous!! I went from thinking I had two months to prepare to needing to get everything ready TODAY! This must be how my mom felt when I was born two months premature.

I have been thinking Murphy for a name.. I have a whole list, but Murphy is at the top. Here are some of the others:

brewster, coda, rondo, comrade, trapper, rogue, denali, maverick, dodger, khumbu, paddington, hudson, samson, finnegan, griffin, rufus, moose, cloud, ranger, hobbes


I still think Murphy is the best but I will have to wait until I meet him to really know I'm sure.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He is precious!!! I am just so excited for you that it all worked out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Paddington always makes my boy list too- but then turns out to be too log- Paddy is cute, but my best friend has a lab named Padfoot,nicknamed Paddy. I like Murphy and I LOVE Maverick.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Paddington always makes my boy list too- but then turns out to be too log- Paddy is cute, but my best friend has a lab named Padfoot andnicknamed Paddy. I like Murphy and I LOVE Maverick.


I like Maverick a lot too... but then it's like, realistically, what would I call him? Mav? Rick? And I don't think I like either of those as much as "Murph".


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

He is sweet! Congrats!
Given the situation...........I'd go with the name "CHANCE" because afterall, it was by chance that he came into your life!
Good luck, no matter what name you give him, he is cute!
Yvette
I love a Happy Ending!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is perfect!!! And I love Murphy! Although Bogey's best golden friend is a Maverick, and we call him Mav. He's a wonderful dog. I also really like the idea of Chance - great thinking! Griffin and Hobbes from your list are great too!

Now you know the rules, right? You can't bring us all in for consults and not post at least 100 pictures and ask for tons of advice during your first few months. Those are the rules around here.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

What a story.....

unbeleeebabble...

The circumstances tell me that "Chance" should be his name.
Congrats!!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Kira,
I just sent a message to you and in it i asked if you had a name picked out. I am now reading your this post and I truly think you should name hime Chance. He is beautiful I can't wait to see more pictures. Enjoy your day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love the name Chanxe for him as it is "just by chance" that you found him! He is beautifulo.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is amazing how a little faith can have such great tidings!
Congrats on your new baby whatever his name (There are a million Murphys out there though)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I know two male puppies in BC. They are 8 weeks old now!
From a very well known breeder. We have two puppies from the same person.
PM me if you want.
And I do feel for you! I totally understand!!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok next time I will read the WHOLE tread before I post.
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

This is hilarious!!!! The two puppies I am talking about are from Brenda 
Brenda is wonderfull. Both Taco AND Salsa are from Reba, one of her dogs.
I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cutie!! I cant wait to see more pictures!! I am so happy for you...and your puppy!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!

I was in a similar circumstance, though in my case I simply could not find a quality puppy _anywhere_. It was by pure luck, and the assistance of others on the board here, that I ran into my special situation with Gilmour.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so thrilled for you!!! And I love the name Murphy!!! since my 7 month boy is a Murph too!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, now I'm just scrolling, but did you get him?? Any updates?? 

Brenda is very good. I think you will be very happy with your new puppy. I was going to PM a few suggestions for breeders that I know of that are good, but if Brenda has this little guy and the cards work in your favour, I say, GO FOR IT!!! He's absolutely adorable! 

Good luck, BJ


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm so happy for you. My Jamie came from BC also but a different breeder. The Evergreen Golden Retriever Club is a good resource in our area.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratss!! He is very handsome. As for names remember a Rose by any other name would be a petunia or a lily or a violet or a lilac. But it will always look the same, always smell the same and always have those thorns. We love them for what they are not what we call them. So just like you were told your boy was out there somewhere, so is his name. No need to rush though, meet him watch him and it will come to you.

Again, congrats on finding "your" boy!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay!! What a happy day! I hope it all works out and can't wait for your photos!!! 

edit: Now that I see that there was a whole page that I missed before posting, he is sooo cute!!! Congrats!  I like the name Murphy and Moose! I was definitely considering Moose for Molson before we got him.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so happy that you were able to find this puppy and your worst day turned into the greatest day. When I read your original post I totally could relate because when I was waiting for Pippa I just couldn't wait to have her here with me. It was the same way some people yearn for having a baby. I was terrified right up to the time I brought her home that the breeder would change her mind about letting me adopt her. I just wanted a dog of my own so badly. I would have been DEVASTATED like you were if I found out all of a sudden that I wasn't getting her.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh dear.. deep breaths!!! I so know what you are going through - the first breeder we went with only had small litter of only girls - they were all spoken for as we wanted a male.

Next breeder... went through the whole thing - litter was absorbed.. no puppies. ARGH!

3 round - Griff's breeder - all went well and I truly feel Griff was meant for us.

Chin up, keep the faith, there WILL be a pup for you - this litter was just not meant to be. Hang in there!

EDIT: OK - see - I responded to your first post without reading 7 pages of posts.. I see you already have a puppy! WOOT! Best wishes!


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful pup! Glad to see this worked out...I was so sad for you when I read the first post!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is so gorgeous! I can hardly wait to see more pics. What an exciting and fun time you have ahead!


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I was brought to tears when I read your first post! I hope your pup brings you much happiness!!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! I just love happy endings.  What a beautiful boy!! Congrats!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments! 

Here is a thread with details about our first day: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=851933

Don't worry, it includes plenty of photos


----------

